# need help with covering foam



## frightgirl

HI everyone I'm new to the forum and couldn't find any tips for my particular delima. I saved a 7 ft tall skeleton from the dump. It is one of those that has no real body only a head and arms but the covering on the Styrofoam is peeling off. I'm assuming it is latex or something similar. What can I use to fix it up? Would liquid latex work on styrofoam? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zombietoxin

Pics are always helpful for matching materials, but if it was latex originally then latex could work to repair.

The material you choose sort of depends on if it need finishing or will just be covered and hidden from view.

latex is kind of "exotic" to find, but there are other common materials around and maybe even cheaper. Like construction adhesive or other glues. Plastidip is a pretty cool spray type rubber stuff but may attack raw foam. Bed liner also comes in a spray can.

You just have to get used to prowling home improvement isles and looking for the haunt gems on the shelves.

Good luck!


----------



## frightgirl

Thanks zombietoxin, I haven't figured out how to upload pics yet. Not very computer savy. I was thinking about acrylic latex caulk since it is waterproof and paintable. The foam is a soft foam so unsure if the plastidip would hurt it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Is it the paint that is coming off of the face?
If you want, you can text me a pic, and I can post it for you. Send me a PM if you want to do that, and we can go from there.


----------



## zombietoxin

latex caulk would probably work just fine!


----------



## frightgirl

Haunted Bayou it is more than the paint it it the covering girls as well. I sent you a pm.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Pic of prop.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I would be tempted In trying some snot-rag mâché to fill that in, but caulk might do the job.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michaels craft stores usually carry liquid latex if you want to try your original idea for the repair. It's paintable after drying as well.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You can build up the layers with latex and paper towels like Mache', and that would be 
easy to texture because you can wrinkle up the paper as you go. Easy to shape.


----------



## frightgirl

Thank you guys so much for the ideas. I will post pics when he's finished.


----------



## fontgeek

It's hard to tell from the photo if and how much of the original sculpted face is missing.
If it's all there or you are okay with the current shape you can airbrush or "hairy" brush in the color and details as desired.


----------



## BillyVanpire

embrace his dis-figure, enhance his inner ugly.. 

add some skull fractures or scars, maybe brains & bone showing in the missing areas.
then add latex to match/blend it all together.


----------



## rbrittigan

BillyVanpire said:


> embrace his dis-figure, enhance his inner ugly..
> 
> add some skull fractures or scars, maybe brains & bone showing in the missing areas.
> then add latex to match/blend it all together.


I'm with you -> I'd fill the missing gaps with Great Stuff; but I tend to go through cans of the stuff...  (paint once dry)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Keep it ugly is a good and easy solution.


----------



## frightgirl

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1707

Here is the finished results, I decided to keep him similar to his original form, but I did decide to leave the gouged out areas as is. I think he turned out ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if the latex caulk worked really well for this guy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wow, that is phenomenal. (And you can post pics )
Caulk, yes?


----------



## frightgirl

Haunted Bayou said:


> Wow, that is phenomenal. (And you can post pics )
> Caulk, yes?


Thanks Haunted Bayou. Yes I used caulk. I think he looks pretty good.


----------



## azscoob

I never get free stuff that cool.... Colour me jealous...


----------



## Gweede

Great call frightgirl, the latex caulk worked very well! I have a monster head very similar to this one and now I know how to repair it for cheap if I need to. I recently bought liquid latex from Hobby Lobby at 19.99 a jar to mix with acrylic paint to revamp a plain cheap mask, so this is a great alternative.


----------



## discozombie

looks great nice repair job, bet it looks better then when it was first purchased.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

FoamCoat would work well too, but it gets pricey.

Whoops, never mind, I see you've fixed it already and it looks like new...nice find and nice work!


----------



## englundisgod

if you dont have liquid latex on hand you an use latex house paint. it will bond and protect it from the elements


----------

